# CLT v3 Pyrex drip ring



## whatalotigot (22/4/15)

Hi guys,

This morning I dropped my CLT v3 housing and the glass pyrex ring I use smashed. Really Sucks. I really love that thing. does anyone have these in stock or able to get the spares?? 

this is what it looks like so no confusion: 






|Thanks.


----------



## Mario (22/4/15)

you could try VapeMob
@RevnLucky7 
@Nimbus_Cloud


----------

